# AF (Period) after FET BFN



## mits (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to get any idea on how long it takes to get your period after a failed FET, once you stop taking the progynova and cyclogest.
Also after how many cycles can you usually start another fresh IVF cycle.


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello,

I found with my fets my period came pretty much a day or two later although I did find the following month it was usually 4or 5 days late..

I still have frosties so not sure but I think its normal to have a couplecof periods before trying again.

Hope that helps.


----------

